# Yamaha RX-V457 - Surroundlautstärke ändern?



## loddar (27. September 2012)

*Yamaha RX-V457 - Surroundlautstärke ändern?*

Habe den Yamaha RX-V457 und Canton 5.1 Boxen (Kleine, incl. einem Subwoofer)!

Klang ist super, aber:

Wie kann ich die Lautstärle der Hinteren Surround Boxen erhöhen, bzw. merke ich das überhaupt, wenn ich das erhöhe?
Wenn ich normale Soundfeldprgs anhabe, ist es insgesamt leiser als wenn ich auf Stereo 6ch stelle - da höre ich sofort alle Boxen (incl. Surround Boxen).
Ansonsten hab ichs eigentlich auf Surround enhanced plus Cinema spectacle, nur höre ich da nur in Ausnahmefällen etwas über die 2 hinteren Surroundboxen!


Ich suche einfach noch die besten Einstellungen, was ist da möglich(Raum ist quadratisch, 4,5 x 4,5 m)?
Wäre nett wenn mir jmd helfen könnte, ich meine die Einstellungen in den Manual Settings - danke!

Auch das Testrauschen kann ich nicht finden, für was soll das helfen überhaupt, wie geht man damit den um?
Und was kann ich damit einstellen?

Ach, die BDA hab ich schon durch, da blick ichs net!


----------



## acer86 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V457 - Surroundlautstärke ändern?*

ist eigentlich ganz einfach einfach der Anleitung Folgen ab seite 22 ist alles Haar klein erklärt, auf seite 24 findest du die Einstellungen für jeden einzelnen Kanal.

Die Einfachste Methode ist du nimmst dir eine DVD oder Bluray wahlweise auch eine Gute Audio cd (kein MP3 ) und stellst dir die boxen ein, am besten suchst du dir eine Bestimmte Stelle auf der DVD/bluray raus die du immer wieder abspielst um die Unterschiede deiner Veränderungen zu erkennen. Gut zu gebrauchen für den Anfang ist z.b. Fluch der Karibik Titel Song oder Star Wars Titel Song.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (28. September 2012)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V457 - Surroundlautstärke ändern?*

Das ein normales Surround im Prinzip nur am Center dauerhaft laut zu hören ist weißt du aber schon. Die Hinteren werden hinzu geschaltet wenn aus dieser Richtung ein Effekt kommt. 
Sieht man sich beispielsweise eine Talkshow an, hört man am Center das Gelaber und im Hintergrund nur das Publikum. Was den Effekt des Surround's darstellt. 
Schaltest du irgendeine Form von Stereo an, schaltet der Center ab und du hörst alle linken und alle rechten Boxen. Was dann auch deine Surroundboxen hinten betrifft.
Bei Musikstücken gibt es idr keine besonderen Effekte, sprich der Sound kommt von der linken und der rechten Box, Stimmen werden über den Center wieder gegeben.

Mit der genaueren Bedienung deines Geräts kann dir wie du siehst ja acer86 ganz gut weiter helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V457 - Surroundlautstärke ändern?*



loddar schrieb:


> Habe den Yamaha RX-V457 und Canton 5.1 Boxen (Kleine, incl. einem Subwoofer)!
> 
> Klang ist super, aber:
> 
> ...


 naja: wenn im Film oder in der Sendung keine Töne von hinten kommen SOLLEN oder nicht so laut sein SOLLEN, dann kommt da natürlich auch nix bzw recht leise   Und bei Stereo 6ch wird halt einfach der Stereosound  des Film gleichmäßig verteilt, daher ist er auch hinten "laut"

Wenn Dir Effekte beim normalen Modus von hinten IMMER viel zu leise erscheinen, dann stell halt in den Grundeinstellungen die hinteren Boxen lauter - steht in der Anleitung. Bei meinem Yamaha RX-V471 gibt es da ein Grundmenü, wo Du eine Art Bild mit Boxen und nem Fernseher siehst, und bei den Boxen steht dann, um wieviel dB sie lauter oder leiser als "normal" sie jeweils eingestellt sind. Evlt. musst Du vorher noch irgendwas mit "manuell" aktivieren, um die Boxen-db-Werte selber umstellen zu können.

Und teste auch mal ohne irgendwelche Cinema-Effekte, sondern einfach nur Standard 5.1ch. Manche Effekte sind für bestimmte Szenen einfach ungeeignet.


----------



## loddar (28. September 2012)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V457 - Surroundlautstärke ändern?*



acer86 schrieb:


> ist eigentlich ganz einfach einfach der Anleitung Folgen ab seite 22 ist alles Haar klein erklärt, auf seite 24 findest du die Einstellungen für jeden einzelnen Kanal.
> 
> Die Einfachste Methode ist du nimmst dir eine DVD oder Bluray wahlweise auch eine Gute Audio cd (kein MP3 ) und stellst dir die boxen ein, am besten suchst du dir eine Bestimmte Stelle auf der DVD/bluray raus die du immer wieder abspielst um die Unterschiede deiner Veränderungen zu erkennen. Gut zu gebrauchen für den Anfang ist z.b. Fluch der Karibik Titel Song oder Star Wars Titel Song.


 
Die Einstellung der Balance steht da auf seite 24.
Ich will doch aber lediglich die Lautstärke der 2 hinteren Surroundboxen erhöhen und nicht vorne leiser und hinten lauter machen!

Zudem steht da von rechts garnix dabei, sondern es werden lediglich linke LS angesprochen, da ist ja das komische...!

Alos kann da noch jmd helfen???


----------



## acer86 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V457 - Surroundlautstärke ändern?*



loddar schrieb:


> Die Einstellung der Balance steht da auf seite 24.
> Ich will doch aber lediglich die Lautstärke der 2 hinteren Surroundboxen erhöhen und nicht vorne leiser und hinten lauter machen!
> 
> Zudem steht da von rechts garnix dabei, sondern es werden lediglich linke LS angesprochen, da ist ja das komische...!
> ...


 
ich bin nach der Seiten Zahl der PDF anleitung gegangen, die ich auch mit gepostet habe leider wurde die aber irgendwie nicht mit eingefügt? na ja hier ist sie noch mal, http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/av/english/re/RX-V457_U-1.pdf

ab seite 22 geht es mit den Lautsprecher Setup los, erst die Raumgröße in deinen Fall auf Medium, dan Supwoofer "ja oder yes" dan die Lautsprecher einstellungen auf "5spK" (5.1) dan "Enter drücken" dan fragt er "Test ton" das auf "ja" oder yes Stellen wieder "Enter" drücken und dan kommt die ein Test Ton, jetzt kommst du in ein Menü wo du jeden Kanal anpassen kannst, danach "Enter" und fertig.


----------



## Mayday1980 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V457 - Surroundlautstärke ändern?*

sorry falscher post


----------

